
BlitzCTF – Crypto, SQLi, Stegano - kerosen
https://blitz.ctf365.com/
======
Xel
Anyone doing/done it? I'm stuck on level 2. Found flag but don't know what to
do with it, where to send it?

------
Xel
Anyone doing/done it? I'm stuck on level 2. Found flag but don't know what to
do with it, where to send it?

